# grand rapids, Michigan - Toyota Forklift



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Toyota Forklift for sale

$8500 or best offer.

Runs great, new forks, 8000lb lift- triple mast, side shift

Located in Grand Rapids, give me a call to check it out
616-706-6792


----------

